

To OEMS: Lead, innovate or assemble - Mobile starts to look like the PC industry - gtzi
http://www.visionmobile.com/blog/2010/06/lead-innovate-or-assemble-how-software-is-changing-the-macro-economics-of-mobile-handsets-2/

======
gte910h
Custom designed phones likely wouldn't work that great for the first gen or
two, but no reason they would work just as well as PC's after that. Hell, I
could finally get the 1 pound batteries filled phone of my dreams.

